# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Is it ok training 5 days in row

## Urmantony

I train Monday to Friday,should I take a rest day Wednesday and Sunday break it up like that,

----------


## Gaspaco

> I train Monday to Friday,should I take a rest day Wednesday and Sunday break it up like that,


If you'll rest on weekends you'll be fine. You have to find out what works best for you.

----------


## Flawdaboy

By what i read yes you should but honestly i train 7 days a week i get 72hrs in between in muscle groups i do, But train everyday. Everything on the internet will tell you otherwise. But my step dad is a personal trainer and has told me aslong as the muscle groups are resting for atleast 48hrs then your okie dokie but every 4 wks take a full 3 days off

----------


## Flawdaboy

Then when u come back from those 3 days off find out ur max working loads due to new strength gains and start process all over again with higher weights

----------


## twitz

Yes, as long as you're eating right and getting enough sleep. I would suggest not training back & legs on consecutive days though. They're both big body parts and deplete ATP stores.

----------


## Urmantony

Thanks for the help guys!!!

----------


## chi

I do!!! I have no issues and take the weekends off. For me the best way to grow is to hit the same body part 2x's a week. Thats if I am fully recovered but that is never an issue with the proper diet, rest, and supplements  :Wink:

----------


## M302_Imola

I use to train 5 days day in a row (mon. thru fri.) and take the weekends off. I noticed come wed. I was exhausted so my mid to later week workouts suffered. I now workout mon, tue, take wed off, thur, fri, sat, sun off. Since switching to a mid week off day my training has benefited as well as recovery...I'm making some nice gains now.

----------


## Urmantony

I done legs today to give my upper body a rest,fell good so far,(apart from not able to walk haha),so I'll try this for a month and see how I get on,thanks again for the comments

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

if you have to workout 5 days in a row, i would do this split:
monday: chest
tuesday: back
wednesday:arms
thursday:shoulders
friday: legs

as long as you get enough sleep and eat enough food, then this shouldn't be a problem.

----------


## M302_Imola

> if you have to workout 5 days in a row, i would do this split:
> monday: chest
> tuesday: back
> wednesday:arms
> thursday:shoulders
> friday: legs
> 
> as long as you get enough sleep and eat enough food, then this shouldn't be a problem.


so you're hitting triceps (arms) the day before doing shoulders? I don't like it. To me this split makes more since if training 5 days in a row:

Mon. Back
Tue. Chest
Wed. Legs
Thur. Shoulders 
Fri. Arms

----------


## Alinjr

I do. It's fine depending on what you are doing.

----------


## dj erk15

I lift 5 days in a row all the time. U will be fine unless ur doing the same muscle groups every day lol

----------


## likelifting

I dont remember the last day I wasn't in the gym. Some days are mainly cardio, but I still will do a couple of the ab machines, dip machine and probably do some curls and tricep work. Not a serious lift day but I get out on the floor and do something.

----------


## Armykid93

> I train Monday to Friday,should I take a rest day Wednesday and Sunday break it up like that,


Don't worry brotha. Training 5 days a week wont hurt you. I train 6 days Week. It really just depends on your goals and your body.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> so you're hitting triceps (arms) the day before doing shoulders? I don't like it. To me this split makes more since if training 5 days in a row:
> 
> Mon. Back
> Tue. Chest
> Wed. Legs
> Thur. Shoulders 
> Fri. Arms


That's the same split that I do but not 5 days in a row. I take days off as needed every 2 - 3 days. Doesn't matter to me what day of the week I do each body part so I just follow that order with days off as needed. IMO it really depends on intensity whether you can go 5 days in a row or not. No way I'd try to go 5 straight when doing HIT style work outs as the CNS can't handle it. With lower intensity routines and higher volume it could be fine though.

----------


## likelifting

Its amazing when I'm cycling (now) how my recovery times are short so I can mix things up so much more. When I'm au naturale (not now) I have to stick to a set split, cuz I really need the time to recover. 

I know I should stick to a game plan even when cycling, but I'm not doing a show anytime soon, so I like the flixibility.

----------


## M302_Imola

> That's the same split that I do but not 5 days in a row. I take days off as needed every 2 - 3 days. Doesn't matter to me what day of the week I do each body part so I just follow that order with days off as needed. IMO it really depends on intensity whether you can go 5 days in a row or not. No way I'd try to go 5 straight when doing HIT style work outs as the CNS can't handle it. With lower intensity routines and higher volume it could be fine though.


I agree w/ ya brotha! I started upping my intensity and found that my body (CNS) needed a mid week rest day. The split I now follow is:

Mon. Back
Tue. Chest
Wed. Off
Thur. Legs
Fri. Shoulders/Traps
Sat. Arms
Sun. Off

Since switching to this split and giving myself that mid week rest day I've made some nice gains!

----------

